# Warhammer Fantasy (Legendery) Apocalypse



## abaddonthedespoir (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey everyone. Any one heard of Legendery? I have. It's like fantasy apocalypse, but more resonable. I say so because in Apocalypse you can say, for instance, here is my Tyranid Carnifex and my Necron Monolith, with my Chaos Lord with Tau fire Warrioirs for support. No, in Legendary there is an alliance table, much like the one in the back of the Apocalypse book, with the friendly allies, will fight togther, and the sectionb for the "I hate you" awards. And here, you can't feild armies that hate each other, and the second choice has limitations, but the in the first, everyone benefits from your magic items, and whatever else you might have. Also, for Fantasy players, we all know the limitations for our heroes, special choices, and rare choices. We still have it, but now we say something like I have 5 giants, but it only counts as one rare choice. Also different from apocalypse. But unfortunatly, we don't get strategic assets, nor legendary formations or units, at least to my knowledge.
I can get get around the strategic asset thing, as movement has to be planned very finely anyway, but I'm saddened about the latter. Well, tell me about your thoughts about it all. See ya guys around.


----------



## fatboy955 (Feb 24, 2008)

you get legendary fantasy in WD for free but you have to pay 30 pounds for apoc WTF yes the formations and datasheets are cool but seeing as they have started putting updates on the website i don't know why they couldn't do it it in the first place......



oh wait GREED


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

fantasy doesn't need a apocolypse equivelent it works well in big games already


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

i played recently it was a good game and fun the closest you get to data sheets is the massed formations which are fun where else can you get unlimited artillery and monsters


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Personally, I'm very wary of Legendary WHFB in my area. Too many people are likely to go to abusive extremes. The 40K crowd is the 'fun' crowd, while locally the WHFB players tend toward WAAC attitudes.


----------

